# A good title for myself



## Kozar927

Hi guys
I recently opened a decently sucessfull PC business.

I do almost everything ir. fix hard ware issues, software issues, build web sites, general tec support ad cunsulting.

My question to you guys is. What is a good title for my posession that I can put on a business card that really shows I do alot more then just fix PCs ie web building etc.

and ideas?


----------



## PhoenyxRising

hmmmm hey Kozar. You could call yourself a support tech. it sounds similar to the work Im trained to do. you could also add a web dev or designer to the title as well.  hope it helps 

Phoenyx


----------



## pat mcgroin

Possibly support consultant?


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Computer Specialist...../or/.....Computer Technology Specialist....../or/.....
Computer Technology Specialist, Meeting all your computer needs...../or/....just list the things you do after your your selected title.


----------



## neonjuice

I would go with the title " Computer Technology Specialist " and put a few key points on yur card. Like web development, pc repair so forth.

Or I am slightly partial to the title " Computer Jedi " ray:.


----------



## PhoenyxRising

HAHAHAHAHAHA good one. anyone that works on a PC nowdays cud call themselves a computer Jedi. ray:


----------



## Ddraig

PhoenyxRising said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA good one. anyone that works on a PC nowdays cud call themselves a computer Jedi. ray:


May as well because most people think we're magicians anyway... the faster technology advances the faster we learn that technology, the greater the divide between the non-user and the expert.


----------



## Engineer Babar

I think "Computer GURU" is the best.


----------



## PhoenyxRising

Ddraig said:


> May as well because most people think we're magicians anyway... the faster technology advances the faster we learn that technology, the greater the divide between the non-user and the expert.


HAHAHAHAHAHA thats true. Mainly i think because most of the IT professionals have been interested in computers and technology since childhood. so they naturally follow technology as it advances. 

Too many times have I helped a client with something sooo simple only to get the " How did you do that" response. 

The way i see it? anyone that has a PC should at least read ONE technology orientated magazine either online or storebought. I subscribe to a good many. 

it will also help to phase out the one common problem that a lot of techy's like myself face. the rule of PEBCAK. ( Problem Exisits Between Chair and Keyboard.) :grin:


----------



## wintersnow

computer technical engineer ?


----------



## chr4us

wintersnow said:


> computer technical engineer ?



"Computer Tech Engineer" has a nice ring to it.

PC Specialist... Processor Technician... "computer guy"? :4-dontkno


----------



## Engineer Babar

I think computer guy is ok.


----------

